# i really wanna know how to do this!



## just x joey (Oct 9, 2007)

how does one go about taking a picture like this? 

http://www.stawiarz.com/city/zdjecia/01.jpg

is it hdr or something? this is what i want my images to look like so much


----------



## Sideburns (Oct 9, 2007)

ya, that's HDR my friend.  And black and white.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 9, 2007)

Doesn't look like an HDR to me at all. 

That's just a wide perspective and good composition.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 10, 2007)

That is most certainly not HDR. You just have to wait for lighting conditions like that to present themselves to you, then expose correctly. If you're shooting film, then you'd need to develop properly, and most likely print split-filter if you're using VC paper.


----------



## D-50 (Oct 10, 2007)

Light has a lot to do with that photo but it may involve a bit of a high pass filter, or the likes, in photoshop., Duplicate your background layer and switch the blend to overlay, then on the new layer apply a high pass filter (filter>other>high pass)  adjust the slider and you'll see the results.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm sorry, but you're wrong. This effect is achieved mostly in-camera simply by being there when the light is right. Dodging and burning are the only necessary tools if shooting digital.


----------



## D-50 (Oct 19, 2007)

Im going to have to disagree dodgeing and burning are not the only tools necesary when shooting digital. Levels, curves, layer blending modes, saturation/highlight, and unsharp mask are just a few tools I think many people here use.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 19, 2007)

Granted. There's absolutely no way, though, that high-pass is used in that photo, or part of the typical PP routine.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 19, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Granted. There's absolutely no way, though, that high-pass is used in that photo, or part of the typical PP routine.


I wouldn't be surprised if a high pass sharpening adjustment to it was used for contrast adjustments.


----------



## Helen B (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's the caption to the same image in colour in his deviantart gallery:

_"the photograph was taken in Brussels, Belgium.
__________________________

Camera: Nikon D70
Lens: Nikkor 12-24/4
Focal Length: 12mm
Filter: Hi Tech Grad ND 1.2"_

Plenty of his pictures there show the results of digital post-processing, and some are captioned _"some postprocesing work with curves/contrast/color."_


----------



## Iron Flatline (Oct 20, 2007)

Any EXIF? Looks like a straight film shot to me...


----------



## D-50 (Oct 20, 2007)

Again I disagree a high pass filter can be very useful in postprocessing, especially when you want to increase contrast.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 21, 2007)

You're just talking about general PP now. Look at the photo. If you know what high pass filtering looks like, it should be obvious that there's none of it in that shot.


----------



## GoM (Oct 21, 2007)

hehe recognize that shot from deviantart


----------



## D-50 (Oct 22, 2007)

Max you must not know what a highpass filter looks like when applied to a layer which is set to overlay. Give it a try, also the layer opacity does not have to be 100%.  Im sorry for highjacking this thread .


----------



## Alpha (Oct 22, 2007)

I've used it a bazillion times before. I know exactly what it looks like. It's a specialized technique, in the same way that split-filter printing in the darkroom is. It's not often part of your average workflow, though it does have its place for certain applications.

As often is the case, I'm in part reacting to what I think is the over-prescription of post-processing techniques. I'm not being a purist here, but rather saying that a lot of things can be accomplished rather simply (not that high pass is difficult). I simply don't see the need for its use here. Your standard sharpening, dodging and burning, and perhaps mild curve/level/contrast adjustment would be all that's needed to post-process a shot and get it to turn out like that. I also think that if you want to talk about high-pass filtering, you ought to be more specific about how, particularly since it's so oft-used in the now very played out imitations of the Dragan effect.


----------



## D-50 (Oct 23, 2007)

Bazillion is not even a number nor a word.... I'm done here.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Oct 27, 2007)

What's HDR?

On the picture though, my first thought was that someone used a proper large format camera, with a wide lens.

The corners are out of focus and I thought that might be someone using old glass (common with large format) and the street is empty so I thought someone might have used f32, so any people or traffic passing by, just don't show up on the several minute exposures.

This wouldn't be a particularly stunning large format shot, but it does have a bit of that "sharp as a handful of razor blades" large format'ish thing going for it.

Nope, after looking at it again, I see that it's just high contrast, not large format sharpness at all.


----------

